# Wood splitters



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

If you buy a hydraulic splitter make sure it has real tires not little bitty wheel barrow sized ones.

If you like working on your knees those low slung splitters are fine. If want a healthy beck that is not the way to go.

I agree that the stand up feature is great but I have only used it on a few occasions, when I had some 30 inch diameter pieces to split that I could not lift. Again you end up working on your knees.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

multibeard said:


> If you buy a hydraulic splitter make sure it has real tires not little bitty wheel barrow sized ones.
> 
> If you like working on your knees those low slung splitters are fine. If want a healthy beck that is not the way to go.
> 
> I agree that the stand up feature is great but I have only used it on a few occasions, when I had some 30 inch diameter pieces to split that I could not lift. Again you end up working on your knees.


I sit on a 5 gallon bucket and just move a half dozen logs or so within reach at a time.

It works out fine.

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

i have the 22ton tsc splitter also. Works great, never had a problem for 3 years now. I Burn red oak, white oak, ash, etc. splits them all, and most of the time i only run it at half throttle.


----------

